# Audi 100 Suspension question



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

So I've got this '90 100 I'm racing next month in a 24 hours of Lemons race, but I need to replace the suspension (front and rear). When looking online, after selecting a model, many sites give a product and then the site says "exc. sport suspension". Does anyone know what identifying characteristics would identify one of these models?


----------

